# Phrag. Cleola



## Chuck (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## nikv (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely flower! I prefer the white background as the black one washes out the white in the petals a bit.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally, some more breeding for whitish phrags. I know that it is hard to achieve, but I like them alot. What is the cross by the way? I wish someone would continue with this breeding and use more of the saint queen flavum that were whitish. Nice flower.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing. 

=boisserianum x schlimii.

Marilyn LeDoux, Bill Gouldner, Terry Root and J.P. Faust have all done breeding for pale/light phrag hybrids.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice. I like the white background too! Any whole plant pictures?


----------



## TDT (Nov 5, 2012)

Gorgeous flower! I really like the white background.


----------



## Hera (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the white! Love the shape. Send one to me please:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice clone Chuck. Cheyenne this is a really old cross, made in 1891 but rarely seen these days. Whether this cross has been used in further breeding would be a good question. Earl from OrchidBabies wanted to try white Phrag breeding. Haven't heard whether he ever got anywhere with it.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 5, 2012)

Fabulous!

My Phrag Sara Beth (Magdalene Rose x schlimii) is like this. A very pretty white with a hint of color on the lip. Love these whites


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh wow what a beautiful Phrag! I too am surprised this one isn't seen more often.
Your photographs are beautiful 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck (Nov 5, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Very nice. I like the white background too! Any whole plant pictures?



Your wish is my command.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 5, 2012)

bullsie said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> My Phrag Sara Beth (Magdalene Rose x schlimii) is like this. A very pretty white with a hint of color on the lip. Love these whites



This clone of Cleola starts out fairly pink and gradually fades to near white as it ages. This flower is over a week old so it will get a little whiter before it drops but it always retains some pink in the pouch and edges of the petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2012)

Look at those roots!



nikv said:


> Lovely flower! I prefer the white background as the black one washes out the white in the petals a bit.


It's not the black background that washes out the whites, it is that the photo is overexposed. The one on the white background is spot on.

It's a beautiful flower -- i'm definitely in love with white and pale pink Phrags.


----------



## Dido (Nov 6, 2012)

A great plant and nice flower


----------



## Shiva (Nov 6, 2012)

This one is around the top of my wanted list. I love it.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, very impressive plant!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 6, 2012)

very nice, great to see this old cross


----------



## eaborne (Nov 6, 2012)

A unique white!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh man, I would like to own that. :smitten:

It's beautiful Chuck!


----------

